# 89 Max auto shifter backlight?



## Emery (May 10, 2006)

Hi. Does anyone know if there is a backlight on the shift selector on an auto tranny? It sucks at night b/c I can't see what gear I'm shifting into. Does anyone know if there is a burned out bulb or something, and if so, how to replace it?

thanks,

-Emery


----------



## jwlmccue (Nov 18, 2010)

I have the same problem with my 03' Frontier. The bulb is flashlight sized and realy hard to see (use a mirror). I ordered a replacement but was never called. This is very dangerous as you could easily shift into the wrong gear at night. HEY! Nissan proctor..do you have an answer??


----------

